# Gigabyte GeForce GTX 950 OC 2 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2015)

The Gigabyte GTX 950 is an affordable custom-design variant of the GTX 950. It comes with an overclock out of the box and the board is relatively compact. Thanks to NVIDIA's Maxwell architecture, its power draw is refreshingly low, with less than 100 W during typical gaming.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Aug 20, 2015)

Nah bit too expensive and power hungry, I would rather buy default gtx960 over OC version of gtx950.

Although great oc potential for graphics cards is always welcome, I don't think it is the main selling point for cards targeting to htpcs as gtx950 should be. Is there any nonoc default card in your the test lab, W1zzard?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2015)

jabbadap said:


> Is there any nonoc default card in your the test lab, W1zzard?


Nope. NVIDIA sent me this Gigabyte card. Maybe some vendor will release a reference version, and I'll just buy it in retail.


----------



## jabbadap (Aug 20, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Nope. NVIDIA sent me this Gigabyte card. Maybe some vendor will release a reference version, and I'll just buy it in retail.



Shame on them then. I understand that AIBs sends OC models(as they should for marketing pov), but as IHV itself sends oc card is quite amusing. At least they should have sent a card with their own reference design pcb:
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-950/product-images


----------



## xorbe (Aug 20, 2015)

Perf / price is the same as 960, might as well pony up for the 960.  950 should be no more than $139.


----------



## SNM (Aug 21, 2015)

Seems among all 4 reviews Zotac amp! version is the best...


----------



## xorbe (Aug 21, 2015)

SNM said:


> Seems among all 4 reviews Zotac amp! version is the best...



Except that it's louder than a GTX 980 under load ...


----------



## SNM (Aug 24, 2015)

xorbe said:


> Except that it's louder than a GTX 980 under load



But price is also half of the half...Still it will work for many as on same price range no other 950 is of this performance... :-D


----------



## xorbe (Aug 24, 2015)

SNM said:


> But price is also half of the half...Still it will work for many as on same price range no other 950 is of this performance... :-D



The comparison was supposed to be wattage, and the other quieter 950 cards.  No reason a 950 should howl louder than a 980.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 10, 2015)

noisy but I would still recommend this card OR Zotac's offering for those who just want to play all MOBA games at the highest settings on 1080p without issues. Sure the 960 is the better option, but for $20-40 more... not many would opt for it unless they're playing more than just MOBA games.


----------

